# MSN Messenger sendet offline Nachrichten aus



## msix38 (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Sobald ich offline gehe, sendet MSN immer irgendwelche komischen offline Nachrichten an andere MSN User mit links raus die ich gar nicht verschickt habe. 
Noch jemand mit solch einem Phänomen?

btw: Meine MSN Addy hab ich bereits einmal gewechselt, nur bringt es irgendwie nichts. Das Problem besteht nach wie vor.

MfG, MSIX


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Mai 2009)

Könnte ein Virus sein...


----------



## msix38 (9. Mai 2009)

Ja, nur hab ich meine Platte schon mehr als genug auf Viren gescannt..wie kann das sein?

ATM kein Plan wie man da gegensteuern kann?


----------



## eSpox (9. Mai 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sobald ich offline gehe, sendet MSN immer irgendwelche komischen offline Nachrichten an andere MSN User mit links raus die ich gar nicht verschickt habe.
> Noch jemand mit solch einem Phänomen?
> ...



Typischer Virus wie sie ihn viele haben. Sobald mana uf den versendeten Link klickt, bekommt man den gleichen Mist auf den Pc.


----------



## Stranger (9. Mai 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Ja, nur hab ich meine Platte schon mehr als genug auf Viren gescannt..wie kann das sein?



Hi,

WIE und MIT WAS gescannt !!?? Sieht wie gesagt schwer nach Virus/Malware aus !

Stranger


----------



## msix38 (9. Mai 2009)

Wie wie? Mit Antivir gescannt die komplette Platte.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (10. Mai 2009)

Lad dir mal nen richtigen Virenscanner runter (Norton AntiVir 2009 Testversion) runter und lass den durchlaufen.


----------



## Stranger (10. Mai 2009)

Ja genau, Avira runter schmeißen und Norton oder Kaspersky Trial installieren und einen Fullscan machen :

Hier :

1. Download von Kaspersky Anti-Virus, Kaspersky Internet Security und anderen Produkten (Programm-Dateien, Handbücher, Antiviren-Datenbanken)

2. Norton von Symantec Store - Norton Anti Virus Internet Security - Norton 360 Computer-Sicherheit System-Optimierung Backup und Wiederherstellung


----------



## msix38 (10. Mai 2009)

MSN verschickt Links (obwohl ich offline bin) - HijackThis.de Support Board

Gut zu wissen, dass ich mit diesem Problem nicht alleine dastehe.


----------



## msix38 (10. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mal nen Scanner von Kaspersky laufen lassen und der hatte bei einem Full Scan 2 Viren und 8 infizierte Objekte gefunden...aber Bit Defender dagegen z.B. hat gar nichts gefunden.


----------



## msix38 (10. Mai 2009)

Wie auch immer poste mal den das LogFile das ich gespeichert habe. Vielleicht hilft Euch das weiter.


```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 02:40:03, on 10.05.2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
D:\WINXP\System32\smss.exe
D:\WINXP\system32\winlogon.exe
D:\WINXP\system32\services.exe
D:\WINXP\system32\lsass.exe
D:\WINXP\system32\svchost.exe
D:\WINXP\System32\svchost.exe
D:\WINXP\system32\spoolsv.exe
D:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
D:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
D:\Programme\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
D:\WINXP\Explorer.EXE
D:\WINXP\RTHDCPL.EXE
D:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe
D:\Programme\Logitech\QuickCam\Quickcam.exe
D:\Programme\cFosSpeed\cFosSpeed.exe
D:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
D:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
D:\Programme\GridService\peer.exe
D:\WINXP\system32\ctfmon.exe
D:\Programme\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\PROGRA~2\SSS\SIMPLESCREENSHOT.EXE
D:\Programme\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe
D:\Programme\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
D:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
D:\Programme\cFosSpeed\spd.exe
D:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
D:\Programme\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe
D:\WINXP\system32\nvsvc32.exe
D:\WINXP\system32\svchost.exe
D:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
D:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
D:\Programme\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
D:\WINXP\system32\rundll32.exe
D:\Programme\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
D:\Programme\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
D:\Programme\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
D:\Programme\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
D:\Programme\K-Meleon\K-Meleon.exe
D:\Programme\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.daemon-search.com/startpage
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - D:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - D:\Programme\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - D:\Programme\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.3.2.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Anmelde-Hilfsprogramm - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - D:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "D:\WINXP\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] D:\WINXP\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] D:\WINXP\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] D:\WINXP\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCommunicationsManager] "D:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechQuickCamRibbon] "D:\Programme\Logitech\QuickCam\Quickcam.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "D:\Programme\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cFosSpeed] D:\Programme\cFosSpeed\cFosSpeed.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "D:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "D:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Grid Service] "D:\Programme\GridService\peer.exe" -n Grid
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE D:\WINXP\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] D:\WINXP\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] D:\WINXP\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "D:\Programme\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SimpleScreenshot] C:\PROGRA~2\SSS\SIMPLESCREENSHOT.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "D:\Programme\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] D:\WINXP\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [nltide_2] regsvr32 /s /n /i:U shell32 (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] D:\WINXP\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [nltide_2] regsvr32 /s /n /i:U shell32 (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] D:\WINXP\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [nltide_2] regsvr32 /s /n /i:U shell32 (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] D:\WINXP\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [nltide_2] regsvr32 /s /n /i:U shell32 (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = D:\Programme\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Alles mit BitComet herunterladen - res://D:\Programme\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Alle &Videos mit BitComet herunterladen - res://D:\Programme\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Mit BitComet herunter&laden - res://D:\Programme\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - D:\Programme\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://D:\Programme\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.3.2.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - D:\WINXP\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - D:\WINXP\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - D:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - D:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.4.8.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/DE-DE/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{CD980461-104F-4473-A86C-9DDE32EF919A}: NameServer = 213.191.74.19 62.109.123.197
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - D:\Programme\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - D:\PROGRA~1\GEMEIN~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs:  
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Planer (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - D:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - D:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: cFosSpeed System Service (cFosSpeedS) - cFos Software GmbH - D:\Programme\cFosSpeed\spd.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9c7467d75d162) (gupdate1c9c7467d75d162) - Google Inc. - D:\Programme\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: LVCOMSer - Logitech Inc. - D:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - D:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - D:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: NMSAccessU - Unknown owner - D:\Programme\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - D:\WINXP\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Drive Defrag-Dienst (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software GmbH - D:\WINXP\System32\TuneUpDefragService.exe

--
End of file - 9125 bytes
```


----------



## msix38 (10. Mai 2009)

*Bit Defender Log File:*


```
//-----------------------------------------------------------------
//
//	Product: BitDefender 8 Free Edition
//	Version: 8.0
//
//	Erstelt am:	10/05/2009	15:39:11
//
//-----------------------------------------------------------------


Statistik

Pfad	: D:\
Ordner	: 3983
Dateien	:  130444
Archive	: 2729 
Komprimierte Dateien	: 7046
Erkannte Viren	: 1
Infizierte Dateien	: 2
Warnungen	: 0
Verdächtige Dateien	: 0
Desinfizierte Dateien	: 0
Gelöschte Dateien	: 0
Kopierte Dateien	: 0
Verschobene Dateien	: 2
Umbenannte Dateien	: 0
I/O Fehler	: 63
Prüfzeit	:00:41:31
Prüfgeschwindigkeit (Dateien/Sekunde)	: 52

Virusdefinitionen	: 2718955
Scan Plug-Ins	: 15
Archiv Plug-Ins	: 42
Archiv Plug-Ins	: 7
E-Mail Plug-Ins	: 6
System Plug-Ins	: 1

Scan Optionen

Erkennung
[X] Boot-Sektoren prüfen
[X] Archive prüfen
[X] Komprimierte Dateien prüfen
[X] E-Mails prüfen

Dateimaske
[ ] Programme
[X] Alle Dateien
[ ] Benutzerdefinierte Erweiterungen: 
[ ] Ausgeschlossene Erweiterungen: ;

Aktion

Infizierte Objekte
[ ] Ignorieren
[X] Desinfizieren
[ ] Löschen
[ ] In die Quarantäne kopieren
[ ] In die Quarantäne verschieben
[ ] Umbenennen
[ ] Benutzer abfragen

Zweite Aktion
[ ] Ignorieren
[ ] Löschen
[ ] In die Quarantäne kopieren
[X] In die Quarantäne verschieben
[ ] Umbenennen
[ ] Benutzer abfragen

Scan Optionen
[X] Warnungen aktiviert
[X] Heuritik aktiviert
[ ] Alle Dateien im Bericht anzeigen
[X] Berichtsdatei: vscan.log
[ ] Zum bestehenden Bericht hinzufügen

Zusammenfassung:

D:\Postinstall\BIE-noWGA.exe	Infiziert mit: Trojan.Generic.377136
D:\Postinstall\BIE-noWGA.exe	Desinfizieren fehlgeschlagen
D:\Postinstall\BIE-noWGA.exe	Verschoben
D:\System Volume Information\_restore{6DC54FD2-7285-4430-BD41-F05DB6CB01C4}\RP85\A0008585.exe	Infiziert mit: Trojan.Generic.377136
D:\System Volume Information\_restore{6DC54FD2-7285-4430-BD41-F05DB6CB01C4}\RP85\A0008585.exe	Desinfizieren fehlgeschlagen
D:\System Volume Information\_restore{6DC54FD2-7285-4430-BD41-F05DB6CB01C4}\RP85\A0008585.exe	Verschoben
```


----------



## NixBlick (10. Mai 2009)

Auf HijackThis Logfileauswertung kann man den Log automatisch auswerten lassen. Auch Spybot und Adaware solltest du mal laufen lassen.
Wenn du entsprechend etwas entfernt hast solltest auch dein Passwort für dein MSN Account mal ändern. Da es sein kann das sich jemand anders deine Daten hat zuschicken lassen per Virus...


Mal nebenbei mit z.B. AutoRuns kann man mal den Autostart ein wenig entrümpel.

Und auch wenn ich dir jetzt möglicherweise etwas unterstelle, ein Original Win wäre vielleicht angebracht...


----------



## Stranger (10. Mai 2009)

Ja, Hijack Logfile auswerten und die Kaspersky Trial 2009 (nicht online Scanner) installieren und dann scannen & desinfizieren lassen !

PS.: Hier noch ein Top Antispyware Programm (free Version / on demand) "Superantispyware" !
Super Erkennungsraten & sehr gut beim reinigen !

http://www.superantispyware.com/


----------



## msix38 (10. Mai 2009)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Auf HijackThis Logfileauswertung kann man den Log automatisch auswerten lassen. Auch Spybot und Adaware solltest du mal laufen lassen.


Danke das hab ich schon hinter mir  
Allerdings hab ich nicht Spybot sondern ein anderes Anti Spyware Programm benutzt. Ich kann ja nochmal mit Spybot probieren.


> Wenn du entsprechend etwas entfernt hast solltest auch dein Passwort für dein MSN Account mal ändern. Da es sein kann das sich jemand anders deine Daten hat zuschicken lassen per Virus...


Passwort hab ich auch schon umgeändert.


----------



## NixBlick (11. Mai 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Danke das hab ich schon hinter mir
> Allerdings hab ich nicht Spybot sondern ein anderes Anti Spyware Programm benutzt. Ich kann ja nochmal mit Spybot probieren.


Manchmal ist weniger mehr anderseits viel hilft viel.


> Passwort hab ich auch schon umgeändert.


Ja ich meinte auch nur wenn du noch mehr findest. Hab mich da vll. ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt.

Was mir grad noch einfällt hast du mal nach dem Inhalt gegoogled der in den Nachrichten steht? Darüber könnte man evtl. mehr finden.

Aber irgendwann ist der Punkt gekommen, wenn alles nicht hilft, eine neu Installation...


----------



## msix38 (11. Mai 2009)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Manchmal ist weniger mehr anderseits viel hilft viel.
> Ja ich meinte auch nur wenn du noch mehr findest. Hab mich da vll. ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt.


Kann passieren


> Was mir grad noch einfällt hast du mal nach dem Inhalt gegoogled der in den Nachrichten steht? Darüber könnte man evtl. mehr finden.


Was meinst du genau?


> Aber irgendwann ist der Punkt gekommen, wenn alles nicht hilft, eine neu Installation...


Hmm, ob das was hilft.


----------

